# Kühlmöglichkeiten für ein NAS gesucht



## PhilExpat (12. März 2017)

*Kühlmöglichkeiten für ein NAS gesucht*

Hallo Forum, ich hab mich hier angemeldet weil ich hoffe von Euch Ideen bzgl Kühlung zu bekommen.

Ich lebe in den Philippinen und hier ist es eben sehr warm, dazu hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit und auch Staubbelastung - alles in allem beste (lach) Bedingungen um ein NAS zu betreiben ...
Warum ich mir Gedanken zu Kühlung usw. mache - mir sind im letzten Jahr 2x WD Blue und 2x WD red gestorben - vorher in Deutschland hatte ich nie Probleme mit Festplatten. Und bei der Menge (und den Preisen) muss ich eben alternativen finden. Auch weil der Austauschprozess hier langwierig ist - jedesmal RMA Prozess durchführen und gut 1 Monat auf die Austauschplatte warten. 

Meine Überlegung war bisher - ich kaufe mir einen kleinen Kühlschrank, bzw Flaschenkühler, den ich auf niedrigste Stufe stelle - zB +18 Grad bei nem Flaschenkühlschrank. Das NAS selbst hat eine Leisung von knapp 34W im Betrieb - das sollte so ein Kühlschrank mit 100W schaffen.
Es gehen nur 2 Kabel in den Kühlschrank - Ethernet und HDMI - das sollte mit einem kleinen Schnitt in der Türdichtung machbar sein - damit kein grosses "Loch" entsteht.
Zusätzlich will ich noch ne Box mit Luftentfeuchtergranulat reinstellen - um Kondenswasserbildung zu reduzieren. Und zusätzlich wäre das NAS damit auch wesentlich besser gegen Staub geschützt.

Jetzt wären mir Eure Meinungen dazu wichtig.


----------



## Duke711 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Kühlmöglichkeiten für ein NAS gesucht*

Ich würde dir eine Klimaanlage empfehlen.


----------



## chaotium (13. März 2017)

*AW: Kühlmöglichkeiten für ein NAS gesucht*

Guten Morgen

Das mit dem Kühlschrank klingt erstmal plausibel. Allerdings würde das Aggregat des Kühlschrankes immer laufen, da das NAS vermutlich? im 24/7 Betrieb läuft.
Später würde dann auch die Kühlleistung schwächer werden.  Ich würde das nicht empfehlen ^^

Eine Klima Anlage sollte da schonmal abhilfe schaffen


----------



## Reap (13. März 2017)

*AW: Kühlmöglichkeiten für ein NAS gesucht*

Vergiss den Kühlschrank. So ein Aggregat ist nicht für den Dauerbetrieb ausgelegt und schafft die Abwärme nicht zu bekämpfen. In kürzester Zeit wird die Temperatur steigen und nicht mehr sinken.


----------



## Shutterfly (13. März 2017)

*AW: Kühlmöglichkeiten für ein NAS gesucht*

Das mit dem Kühlschrank hat Linus mal versucht. Genau das Ergebnis was Reap beschrieben hat.

In deinem Fall wirst du wohl um eine Klima nicht drum herum kommen. Cloud-Space ist vermutlich wegen der Internet-Anbindung nicht möglich? Klar, kostet mehr aber wenn man nun über permanente Kosten für eine laufende Kühlung diskutiert, kann sich eine Rechnung schon lohnen.


----------



## AMD-FXler (15. März 2017)

*AW: Kühlmöglichkeiten für ein NAS gesucht*

Eventuell die NAS in ein größeres Case packen (Midi-Tower) und die Wärme mittel Gehäuselüftern ableiten.
Die Platine der NAS wird sich sicher irgendwie in einem PC-Gehäuse verbauen lassen.

Hab selber ähnliches vor. Nicht wegen der Temperatur an sich, sondern wegen des doch lauten 80mm Lüfters, der Verbaut ist.
Brauche ab und an etwas zu tun


----------



## Shutterfly (15. März 2017)

*AW: Kühlmöglichkeiten für ein NAS gesucht*



AMD-FXler schrieb:


> Eventuell die NAS in ein größeres Case packen (Midi-Tower) und die Wärme mittel Gehäuselüftern ableiten.



Dir ist schon klar, dass auf in den Philippinen etwas wärmer ist als hier?  Morgens solls 33 °C in Davao werden. Da bringt dir ein größeres Gehäuse auch nix, wenn du nur warme Luft und 50-70% Luftfeuchtigkeit hast.


----------



## AMD-FXler (15. März 2017)

*AW: Kühlmöglichkeiten für ein NAS gesucht*

Naja, es ist mir schon klar  und zu den 70% Luftfeuchtigkeit darfst gerne noch 15-20% dazu packen.
Aber in einem Midi-Tower kann ich zumindest für besseren Airflow sorgen 

Eine optimale Lösung für wenig Geld wird man in dem Fall nicht finden. 
Aber ich wette, dass sich die Temperaturen in einem größeren Case besser kontrollieren lassen als in einem reinen NAS-Gehäuse.


----------



## TheMan2017 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Kühlmöglichkeiten für ein NAS gesucht*

Meiner Meinung nach sollte auch ein Midi-Tower die beste Lösung sein! Alternativ empfehle ich ein Kühlraum ;-D


----------



## General Quicksilver (18. März 2017)

*AW: Kühlmöglichkeiten für ein NAS gesucht*

Kannst du die Temperaturen der HDDs auslesen? Wie alt waren die Platten? Wie hoch war die Last auf den Platten? 
Ich habe auch schon mehrere HDDs geschrottet, wobei das aber nicht bei allen auf Hitze zurück zuführen war. 2 2,5" HDs sind mir in Notebooks durch vermutlich Hitze abgestorben, genau wie eine 3,5" HDD in einem HT PC (die hatte aber im Sommer auch immer mal tagelang so "angenehme" 50°C oder mehr unter Last) und eventuell noch eine externe 3,5" HDD (ungünstiges Gehäuse, hatte aber letzlich dann einen Mechanikschaden). 2 2,5" HDDs sind mir durch mechanische Belastung im Betrieb kaputt gegeangen und diverse weitere 3,5" HDDs ohne nun direkt naheliegende Ursachen (1 davon eventuell Überlast?).  
Ansosnten kannst du nur mal schauen, ob du HDDs mit besonders hohen zulässigen Temperaturbereich findest., wobei aber die hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit auch nicht als Ausfallursache auszuschließen ist.  Wenn es wirklich auf eine aktive Kühlung unter Raumtemperatur hinauslaufen muss, wäre es ja auczh ausreichend nur die HDDs in ein seperates Luftdichtes Gehäuse zu packen (nur Datenkabel und Strom rein legen)  und das Gehäuse dann entweder mit einem dicken Peltier bzw. mit einem kleinen Durchlaufkühler zu kühlen, da das dann den Kältebedarf schon ordentlich senkt. (Mal grob gerechnent 10W je HDD, vermutlich weniger (im Datenblatt der jeweiligen HDD sollte da eine Angabe zu finden sein).


----------



## Stryke7 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Kühlmöglichkeiten für ein NAS gesucht*

Wie warm ist es denn bei dir wirklich? 

Vielleicht würde es bereits reichen, für ordentliche Belüftung zu sorgen?  Die optimale Betriebstemperatur von Festplatten liegt meiner Erinnerung nach bei 20-45°C, genaueres gibts bestimmt beim Hersteller. Wenn du sie also auf (deine) Raumtemperatur abkühlst, sollte es doch eigentlich noch gehen.

Sie dürfen nur nicht in einem geschlossenen Gehäuse stecken ...


----------



## Schleifer (21. März 2017)

*AW: Kühlmöglichkeiten für ein NAS gesucht*

Würd mich da meinem Vorredner anschließen. In einem offenen Aufbau, ggf. sogar mit passiven Kühlrippen (gibt's doch sicherlich irgendwo) auf den Platten sollte die Luft doch zirkulieren können. Dazu dann einen 120mm Lüfter davor und ab geht's. Die Enermax Vegas Lüfter (müsste es noch auf eBay geben) hatten einen USB Anschluss, um jetzt nicht groß mit den Kabeln rumbasteln zu müssen.

Wie sieht's sonst mit nem Raspberry Pi aus? Hab mit den Dingern keine Erfahrung, aber ich meine jemand hätte damit auch mal ein NAS aufgebaut.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Kühlmöglichkeiten für ein NAS gesucht*



Schleifer schrieb:


> Wie sieht's sonst mit nem Raspberry Pi aus? Hab mit den Dingern keine Erfahrung, aber ich meine jemand hätte damit auch mal ein NAS aufgebaut.


Das zu bauen ist kein Problem, es ist nur nicht besonders schnell.  Die Festplatten müssten mit relativ langsamen USB-Verbindungen klar kommen und der RasPi hat auch noch immer nur einen 100Mbit/s Netzwerkchip.


----------



## V1p3R0105 (3. April 2017)

*AW: Kühlmöglichkeiten für ein NAS gesucht*

Mir würden da glatt noch ein Dell T20 oder ein HP Proliant einfallen bevor es ein Pi wird


----------



## norse (19. April 2017)

*AW: Kühlmöglichkeiten für ein NAS gesucht*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Das zu bauen ist kein Problem, es ist nur nicht besonders schnell.  Die Festplatten müssten mit relativ langsamen USB-Verbindungen klar kommen und der RasPi hat auch noch immer nur einen 100Mbit/s Netzwerkchip.


naja nichtmal das richitg, sein 100mbit lan ist über USB angebunden und dementsprechend schlecht


----------



## Stryke7 (19. April 2017)

*AW: Kühlmöglichkeiten für ein NAS gesucht*



norse schrieb:


> naja nichtmal das richitg, sein 100mbit lan ist über USB angebunden und dementsprechend schlecht



Nein, seit dem RasPi3 nicht mehr.

Aber die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeiten wären trotzdem ziemlich träge. Für Backups wäre das vielleicht nicht ganz so schlimm, aber wenn das NAS aktiv genutzt werden soll wird das einige Einschränkungen mit sich bringen.


----------



## norse (20. April 2017)

*AW: Kühlmöglichkeiten für ein NAS gesucht*

Ehm doch, beim Pi3 ist der LAN immernoch per USB angebunden ...
Raspberry Pi 3 is out now! Specs, benchmarks & more - The MagPi MagazineThe MagPi Magazine


> USB chip
> 
> The Raspberry Pi 3 shares the same SMSC LAN9514 chip as its predecessor, the Raspberry Pi 2, adding 10/100 Ethernet connectivity and four USB channels to the board. As before, the SMSC chip connects to the SoC via a single USB channel, acting as a USB-to-Ethernet adaptor and USB hub.


----------



## FlyingPC (20. April 2017)

*AW: Kühlmöglichkeiten für ein NAS gesucht*

Da kann man auch direkt zu einem BananaPi mit Sata- Anschluss greifen. Habe ich selber als NAS bei mir zuhause.


----------

